# buildworld fail 8.0-STABLE



## BeautifulFish (Dec 15, 2009)

i follow this post and unfortunately buildworld fails
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=53974&postcount=5

also i csup the src files

```
*default host=cvsup3.us.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
```
please help 


```
/usr/lib/libm.a: could not read symbols: No more archived files
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
FISH# uname -a
FreeBSD FISH.local.bsd 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Tue Dec 15 06:44:59 EET 2009     root@FISH.local.bsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DEAD  amd64
FISH#
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

```
cd /usr/src
make clean
```

Make sure there are no CFLAGS etc. in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## BeautifulFish (Dec 15, 2009)

unfortunately it didn't help 

/etc/make.conf

```
# added by use.perl 2009-12-15 04:17:28
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

Try csup again. Sometimes I seem to end up with a source tree that's halfway in a big commit.


----------



## BeautifulFish (Dec 15, 2009)

i did that... again
same error

edit:
i tried all src from the dvd "RELEASE", still the same error


----------



## zeiz (Dec 15, 2009)

> ```
> /usr/lib/libm.a: could not read symbols: No more archived files
> *** Error code 1
> ```


What it says before the line above?


----------



## BeautifulFish (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks guys, problem solved 
i used the same src to update a new FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE to STABLE
then used /usr/obj to installworld on my first installation
and now buildworld completed successfully


----------

